# Timbó (SC), uma das melhores qualidades de vida do Brasil em fotos ao nível da rua



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

*População* (2020): 44.977
*PIB* (2018): R$ 1.858.869 x1000
*PIB Per Capita* (2018): R$ 42.748
*Altitude*: 68 m
*Distâncias*: Blumenau (28 km), Balneário Camboriú (90 km), Joinville (108 km), Florianópolis (170 km)










*História*: Imigrantes alemães, liderados por Frederico Donner, se estabeleceram na confluência dos rios Benedito e dos Cedros, em meados de 1869, vindos da então colônia de Blumenau. Posteriormente chegaram também imigrantes italianos, sendo que hoje essas duas etnias representam cada uma quase que 50% da população. A maioria dos imigrantes que chegaram em Timbó vieram de Pomerânia e Hamburgo, na Alemanha, e de Chiavenna e Trento, na Itália.

O município de Timbó foi fundado em 12 de outubro de 1869 (151 anos), e elevado a município em 25 de março de 1934. A religião predominante é principalmente o protestantismo e o evangelismo, sendo que o templo da Igreja Luterana é considerado o maior da América Latina. (Wikipedia)




Todas as fotos são de autoria de _Rogério Edgar Maas_.




*Complexo turístico Jardim do Imigrante*:

















































































Marco inicial do *Circuito Vale Europeu* de cicloturismo, que atravessa 9 municípios da região em uma rota circular com mais de 200 km de percurso:




































*Praça Frederico Donner:*


























































































*Prefeitura Municipal*:






















































*Igreja Evangélica de Confissão Luterana*:


















*Casa do Poeta Lindolf Bell*:



























Praça que não me recordo o nome 😅:


















*Parque Central*:








































































*Paróquia Santa Terezinha e Praça Leo Reiter*:









*Parque Henry Paul*:




































*Jardim Botânico Franz Damm*:






















































*Parque Natural Municipal Freymund Germer (Morro Azul)*:






















































*Morro Azul*:


















*Salão Hammermeister (Museu da Música)*:









*Primeira escola urbana de Timbó (Casa do Professor)*:



















Agradecimentos ao autor das fotos Rogério Edgar Maas.


----------



## EceB (May 10, 2009)

Baaaita! 👏👏👏

Timbó é sensacional e esse apanhado de fotos faz jus à cidade.


----------



## Mateus Oliveira (Jan 20, 2014)

Muito charmosa a cidade.

Já tinha ouvido falar por ser a cidade do Timbó Rex, time de futebol americano.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

É daquelas cidades que você torce demais para manter a identidade o máximo do tempo possível. 

Baita orgulho desse lugar.


----------



## MadeinPG (Aug 20, 2019)

Parabéns pelo thread, barriga !!!!!
Morando em BC, já tive o privilégio de visitar Timbó em varias ocasiões.
A cidade encanta e surpreende porque a parte germânica lembra e muito a Alemanha.
Tem também a parte “mais moderna” que ainda não agride a parte histórica da cidade, deixando-a agradável para quem faz um passeio de carro ou a pé. E as fotos estão muito boas. Parabéns também ao fotógrafo que captou ângulos bem interessantes.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Lindas imagens. Timbó é uma baita cidade, rica, bem cuidada, exala prosperidade. Moraria fácil. Parabéns pelo Thread barriga.


----------



## Filipebm (Jun 15, 2011)

Muito linda as fotos e a cidade é muito aconchegante.


----------



## thiagohsp (Mar 20, 2011)

Ótimas fotos, Timbó é linda e pessoalmente é mais encantadora ainda.
Suas, praças e parques bem cuidados , florida , limpa, trabalho e qualidade de vida.


----------



## Iturama (Mar 7, 2012)

Timbó é o supra-sumo de Santa Catarina. Que lugar apaixonante! 

Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## bs.eduardo (Oct 19, 2006)

Estive em Timbó em 2019 e espero voltar em breve. Na casinha eixamel que tem na pracinha central, um senhor extremamente simpático vende souvenirs e uns biscoitos sensacionais.

Parabéns pelo thread.


----------



## Cristian _ (May 28, 2008)

As fotos estão ótimas e Timbó apresenta excelente qualidade de vida.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Timbó é impecável, ainda quero conhecê-la.
As fotos com esse aspecto artístico evidenciaram todo cuidado e zelo da cidade, um exemplo de organização e limpeza.
Obrigado Barriga-verde por compartilhar!


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Excelentes registro da cidade, bela Santa Catarina!


----------



## Positronn (Jan 25, 2008)

Excelentes fotos Barriga! Na minha opinião, os alemães só erraram na altitude, porque na arquitetura e no cuidado com as construções históricas acertaram e muito!


----------



## victor_hs (Jul 2, 2015)

Timbó parece ser linda demais, o patrimônio alemão está em todo canto e muito bem conservado. E o fotógrafo também deu um show nos ângulos e edição das imagens 👏👏👏


----------



## Júnior_tst (Nov 19, 2009)

O que dizer? Linda! 👏


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

É impressionante o cuidado com o ajardinamento em Timbó. Maravilhoso!


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

Timbó é um lugar agradabilíssimo. Cidade grande mas preservando as características interioranas. 
Lindo thread.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Linda, chique e caprichada. Mantém a tradição alemã de ter variados museus, um excelente cuidado com a história.

e esse fotógrafo hein? Meu chapéu👏


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Sonho de cidade! 👏 👏 👏


----------

